# Canon Professional Services Keeps Professional Sports Photographers Ready For Action



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., August 3, 2016</strong> – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, will be bringing their service and support expertise to Brazil to help maximize the uptime and performance of its users’ professional imaging equipment. From pro DSLR cameras and EF lenses to broadcast television lenses, Canon’s award-winning service and support staff will be providing preventative maintenance and repairs to help professionals who have put their trust in Canon imaging equipment.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Canon’s team of over 70 highly trained technicians and support staff will be in Brazil for nearly a month to support professional photographers and broadcasters, just as they do throughout the year. Canon Professional Services (CPS) is set to provide comprehensive equipment maintenance and repairs, extensive equipment loans and expert technical support.</p>
<p>“Canon is proud to offer professional photographers and broadcasters high quality image-making solutions that are thoughtfully designed and versatile so that they can capture sharp, clear, detailed images and video,” said Elizabeth Pratt, director, Professional Client Development and Support, Canon U.S.A. “Knowing that iconic images will be captured, seen and shared by people around the world really drives Canon to provide professionals with not only high quality equipment but the customer support they need to help ensure they never miss a beat if anything happens to their equipment.”</p>
<p>Canon EOS DSLR cameras and EF lenses are the camera and lenses of choice of a majority of the top U.S.-based news agencies and professional sports photographers.</p>
<p>The Associated Press will be using Canon cameras and lenses exclusively, including cameras which are integrated with advanced robotics systems. The robotic camera systems can be mounted both in the rafters high above a field of play and underwater in pools, all fully controlled remotely over a network. “High-speed and high-performing digital imaging solutions like the EOS-1D X Mark II camera and L-series EF lenses are key to our team’s success,” said Santiago Lyon, vice president and director of photography, Associated Press. “Canon provides innovative technology and world-class optics that give us the solutions we need to create compelling images.”</p>
<p>A majority of Reuters photographers from around the world will be using Canon DSLR cameras and lenses and trust Canon products and award-winning support team to keep them up and running. “Photographing large sporting events for thousands of news outlets and an audience of billions requires meticulous planning and technical resilience. The staff and engineers from CPS help ensure that the Canon cameras used by the world’s top sports photographers receive precision treatment that allows them to take pictures that capture key moments and illustrate the spirit of competition,” said Kevin Coombs, editor-in-chief for Thomson Reuters.</p>
<p>The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II DSLR camera and ultra-wide zoom EF 11-24mm f/4L USM lens were selected to be used for Getty Images’ new high-tech, remote-controlled underwater robotic system. The camera provides Getty Images with a fully networkable solution that features precise white balance, a blazing fast frame rate and impressive low-light capabilities, which make the camera ideal for capturing fast action. When combined with the durable and rugged EF 11-24mm f/4L USM lens, the system will allow Getty Images to capture images at extremely wide perspectives with incredible sharpness and minimal distortion from the center of the image to the periphery, all across the entire zoom range. “As the world’s leading visual communications company, we believe that our world class sports photographers must have the most up-to-date photographic technology that empowers them to do their job, and to do it exceptionally well. Getty Images is using Canon’s EOS-1D X Mark II cameras and EF 11-24mm f/4L USM lenses in a unique, remotely-controlled underwater camera system that gives us the flexibility to follow and capture action from beneath,” said Ken Mainardis, vice president of Sport at Getty Images. “We recently used the new underwater system and the images were remarkable. We’re looking forward to using our Canon gear to capture more fantastic underwater imagery.”</p>
<p>“The European Pressphoto Agency (EPA) will have a photographic team of 40 capturing incredible moments. Months ago, EPA’s entire U.S. contingent switched over to the Canon EOS System,” explained Gernot Hensel, EPA’s long-standing head of sports and deputy editor-in-chief. “The EPA team is comprised of colleagues from all over the world, and the majority of them will be using Canon equipment, including robotic systems, to capture the action.”</p>
<p>Simon Bruty, an award-winning sports photographer and Canon Explorer of Light is one of the best sports photographers in the world. “As a professional photographer, I have to be able to capture every moment of the action because a hundredth of a second can mean the difference between capturing or missing the winning moment or race finish, and Canon cameras, like the new EOS-1D X Mark II, deliver the stunning image quality and speed I need while working,” said Mr. Bruty. “The 14 frames per second that the EOS-1D X Mark II camera can capture, which enables over 12 seconds of continuous RAW shooting without buffering, means that I could shoot an entire 100 meter dash without taking my finger off of the shutter release. If I shot in JPEG mode and have a large enough memory card, I could do it for the entire 2+ hours of a marathon race!”</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 3, 2016)

I read this earlier, what struck me is that the actual word Olympics isn't used once. Obviously a sponsorship issue.

Looking at the official sponsors for the Rio Olympics neither Canon nor Nikon are listed. There used to be such huge competition between the two to sponsor the games with limited edition cameras etc being released, it is such a dramatic turnaround.


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 3, 2016)

That looks almost as good as Atahualpa's Ransom Room.... Not sure which one I'd choose. ;P


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> I read this earlier, what struck me is that the actual word Olympics isn't used once.



Same with Canon's press release before the last Superbowl, which they didn't mention by name (it was "the Big Game" instead). 

Anyone catch Colbert's lashback on the IOC and Team USA's proscription of the media using their logos? His response: Tea from Musa.


----------



## RBC5 (Aug 3, 2016)

Hey, that's a photo of my spare room!

No wait... I dreamed that.


----------



## rrcphoto (Aug 3, 2016)

petapixel has more pics and a video .. 

http://petapixel.com/2016/08/03/canons-crazy-dslr-stockpile-rio-olympics/


----------



## chauncey (Aug 3, 2016)

Call me a coward but, even if I were younger and a Pro...there is nothing that would lure me to Rio.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 3, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I read this earlier, what struck me is that the actual word Olympics isn't used once.
> ...



On a related note: One of the organizations I belong to and compete in has a national team for world competitions... "Team USA" is what it has been called since inception 20+ years ago. This past year (or maybe 2 years ago) the Olympic committee has threatened suit if it didn't change names. It's now the "USA team" which, sounds and looks equally as dumb as Tea Musa. The irony, at least to me, is that while the activity exists in the Olympics, the type of competition is vastly different for the Olympics vs the separate organization... I'm loosely involved in both, so it's an interesting debate amongst friends. I'm not sure it "spoiled" the brand to have two "team USA's" to be honest as I'm guessing John Q. Public won't understand or identify the difference in names, and if anything, makes the IOC/US team look a little territorial. 

On a third note: did any of you know that the US Olympic team is one of the only teams that isn't funded by government dollars?


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 3, 2016)

You don't suppose that there will be a rather sudden influx of "refurb" for sale units towards, say, September? do you? 

Also - do you suppose this might mean that access to repair services might be limited during the Olympics? I have a camera heading that way for repair of a mount spring.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 3, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> You don't suppose that there will be a rather sudden influx of "refurb" for sale units towards, say, September? do you?



Hopefully thoroughly decomtaminated...  :-X


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 3, 2016)

mnclayshooter said:


> You don't suppose that there will be a rather sudden influx of "refurb" for sale units towards, say, September? do you?
> 
> Also - do you suppose this might mean that access to repair services might be limited during the Olympics? I have a camera heading that way for repair of a mount spring.



No on both counts


----------



## catfish252 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd love to be a contestant on Supermarket Sweep and have that as the store that I get to run around in picking up prizes. I'd be piling all the big white lenses and all the camera bodies I could fit in my cart. Here's my stuff at the checkout.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 3, 2016)

RBC5 said:


> Hey, that's a photo of my spare room!
> 
> No wait... I dreamed that.



I thought it was Neuro's closet in his clean room. ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 3, 2016)

DJL329 said:


> RBC5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, that's a photo of my spare room!
> ...


Holy cow, look at that lens in the corner. Is that a 300mm f/1.0?


----------



## Brusiephoto (Aug 3, 2016)

Just a quick comment on CPS: I am a Gold member, and yesterday at 5pm I sent my 1DX2 down to the NJ CPS with a sensor "that looked like someone had lunch on it". I needed it to have a serious cleaning, and need it back asap...
So... less than 24 hours from when I dropped her off at FedEx, I received an email a minute ago that my darling 1DX2 is on her way back home, to be delivered by 10:30am tomorrow. No charge.
Thank you Canon CPS. Excellent service.
8)


----------



## kenny (Aug 4, 2016)

Still trying to figure out why a 40mm f/2.8 pancake is worth 2 CPS membership points, but the 80D is worth zero...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi Kenny. 
I think the only answer to that conundrum is 'because they say so', I think over the time I have been looking at CPS the xxD cameras have been devalued points wise by falling off the list quicker, I guess the 80D fell off the list while you blinked! 

As for the supermarket sweep, I like that idea, well we are all allowed to dream aren't we. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kenny said:


> Still trying to figure out why a 40mm f/2.8 pancake is worth 2 CPS membership points, but the 80D is worth zero...


----------



## sportskjutaren (Aug 4, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Forget kidnapping someone for a quick dollar, just ransack the CPS room...



If the security around the Olympics are anything close to how it was during the European soccer championship earlier this year.
And I'm pretty sure it actually is that.
There are no chance that you will get even close to that place without the right accreditation.


----------



## mnclayshooter (Aug 4, 2016)

dilbert said:


> kenny said:
> 
> 
> > Still trying to figure out why a 40mm f/2.8 pancake is worth 2 CPS membership points, but the 80D is worth zero...
> ...



The irony in this, at least in my case, is that I started out in the dSLR world with a 40 pancake... before I owned a body for it. It was a sale price item and I knew I would have the body soon. Up until then it was the compacts or the old film cameras.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 4, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Forget kidnapping someone for a quick dollar, just ransack the CPS room...



And don't forget to take the security cameras too


----------



## mb66energy (Aug 4, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > RBC5 said:
> ...



No, this is the version with elliptical lenses and diaphragm to simulate the anamorphic (e.g. Cinemascope) out of focus highlights without postprocessing.


----------



## RGF (Aug 4, 2016)

Like to have this level of service when I shoot a major event (wildlife in Africa)mm :


----------



## Etienne (Aug 4, 2016)

Awfully thin on rumors about the 5D4. Hoping for a grand-slam but the wait is excruciating.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Aug 4, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Forget kidnapping someone for a quick dollar, just ransack the CPS room...
> ...



When it comes to sport events att this level.
There are a extreme amount of security around it.
First of all. You need to have the right kind of "accreditation" a.k.a. "credential" to get to the MPC (Main Press Center). And it´s practically impossible to fake these accreditations. In order to get there. You will also have to pass thru several stages off security checks. Including having your gear X-rayed, and you also need to pass thru metal detectors. And there are police and security people in crazy amount all over these places. Some are heavily armed.


----------



## sportskjutaren (Aug 5, 2016)

dilbert said:


> ...
> Like how "today" a Russian diplomat in Rio shot dead someone that tried to rob him while he was traveling in his car? The security in Rio is that good?



Well, that´s outside the MPC and the arenas.
Trust me, it´s a totally different thing around the MPC and the arenas.
I know by personal experience.
See my answer to Don Haines above.
That answer is written from personal experience, since i have covered some international tournaments. Including the European soccer championship that was played earlier this year.


----------



## hubie (Aug 6, 2016)

Give me 5 minutes alone in that room and a tissue ;D


----------



## iaind (Aug 10, 2016)

Sent in 5D3 and 100-400lfor service during Wimbledon.
CPS platinum turnround was met.
Elstree gets full marks


----------



## Shameless (Aug 16, 2016)

I think Canon has one of the *WORST CUSTOMER SERVICE DEPARTMENTS EVER*. From CPS local to Worldwide the company is a joke. *ABSOLUTE WORST!!!!!* CPS is just another way for them to make a buck off the consumer. It's such a let down because I have been such an avid Canon user (that is changing monthly as I sell my gear) I will just never push anyone in their direction if there is a close competitor which now their are tons. Besides Canon seriously falling behind in every arena and crazy price points for the lack luster final products (besides their cinema zooms). How is it Sony & Lumix are trumping this giant? I hope Canon gets their act together on many fronts from their vision to customer service. No wonder they are spending so much on advertising, tv shows and polishing their turd of a reputation with their "olympic pro services" Wish they treated a 23 year loyal customer that is a pro shooter the same. I guess Beyonce isn't a big enough name for them to warrant sending me a replacement body when CPS screwed up a basic sensor cleaning. I mean how do you screw something that basic up? Not only was CPS Hollywood, the epicenter of entertainment industry and Canons big push not willing to go to bat for me and send a replacement camera body while I was on tour but neither was any CPS worldwide locations (including Brazil) Did I have a back up body? Yes? Did everything turn out OK? Sure. But when you pay to not only have your camera serviced as a pro but for a "Membership" that is supposed to support you then that is what I expect. *HUGE FAIL*. Thats where they lost me and god forbid that camera body went down.

Then we talk about Canons last couple offerings. The last interesting camera they came out with was the XC10 and its a toy, does not even support RAW imagery. Every product that is dropped you have to wait for firmware updates for the camera to be decent. Canon's turn around time on new bodies is *FOREVER* and they still lack majorly and have huge flaws. I know there isn't a perfect camera but at least get 80% of the way there if you are going to take years for an update. Don't even get me started on the Canon 1DX Mark II, you wanna add some pro options for a 6K price point? C LOG maybe?? No peaking, no zebra, 800MBS codec but no RAW out? 

Sorry for the rant but the olympic post really struck a cord. So awesome of Canon to do something when it benefits their image as a company. No where else in the world do un paid users of a product get support on products they know will have problems before they do. Its like hey, we know our products are gonna fail. Lets avoid looking worse than we are lol. Never seen a zeiss or leica booth, oh wait they make amazing products.

Cant wait for the Mark 4 lol Im sure it will be half of the Lumix GH5.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Aug 16, 2016)

No one will take this first post seriously. Sorry.  

Jack


----------



## Shameless (Aug 16, 2016)

Why is that? Because I am new to the forum? I have never had an interest in posting here because I had no need to. I know what I want to purchase from research. I don't need conversation to keep me inspired. If I have a question I do the homework. But seeing that Olympic post though struck a cord and I want others to know. Weather or not you agree is your opinion much as I have stated mine. It's very simple to make a pro's & con's list and see where Canon as a company really sits. You can google my name, Nick Farrell. You'll see my images from South America with the Beyonce tour & her album packaging. I can also post a screen cap of Canons responses but what I can't do it replay the $600- worth of phone calls from Brazil I had to Canon to try and resolve my problem. Or the lack of attention I received from Frank Freni at Canon personally to help me with the dilemma. What you will never see is me supporting Canon as I will never support Melrose Mac again. Once someone does not stand behind their products, service, customer support or word I'm done. Why are creators / consumers livelihood on the line while the companies that make millions give us the finger?


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2016)

So tell me how Canon CPS fails in comparison to Sony and Panasonic? Nikon ain't too hot, either from what I've heard.


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 16, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> No one will take this first post seriously. Sorry.
> 
> Jack



I agree.


----------



## Shameless (Aug 16, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> So tell me how Canon CPS fails in comparison to Sony and Panasonic? Nikon ain't too hot, either from what I've heard.



Canon just fails. It's $500- USD for the membership I had. For that amount of money plus the amount I spend on lenses, bodies and paying to still use their pro service for repairs that aren't correct I would say that is a good starting point. Im not saying anyone else is better. Better products? Maybe? Listen to their consumers more? Definitely!!!!! Listen to working professionals about that they want in future cameras? Definitely? Know how to keep customers? I don't know because I have never had a beef with any other company where I needed help on a professional level for an additional service I payed a premium for. All I can tell you is that the CPS program did not live up to the standards. What they should of done was refunded my my $500- for a failed service. They should of over nighted me a loaner body since a standard sensor clean rendered my body un usable. There are a lot of things a huge company can do to keep a customer. That $300- in a loaner camera & fedex cost them probably 100K over the next 5-10 years. Not a big deal to Canon but these reviews matter. I'm just letting you know about my experience with Canon as a working professional that makes my living from my cameras. 

C300 Mark 2 = FAIL - FS7 6K cheaper and shoots 4K 60 FPS. I mean where do I even start with this brand. It's like the Japan earthquake knocked all the sense out of the developers too! 

Cant wait for the 5D lol - watch 4K, 30fps, no C LOG, 8 Bit if our lucky internal, probably a lame codek and it won't be full frame 4k... Dying over here. People stuck on a name.


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 16, 2016)

Shameless said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > So tell me how Canon CPS fails in comparison to Sony and Panasonic? Nikon ain't too hot, either from what I've heard.
> ...



I am not doubting that they failed in this case, just questioning your assertion that Panasonic and Sony provide better service.
I would say Canon has an excellent history of listening to what working professionals want - and while pros want a myriad of different things I would say Canon is particularly good at prioritising developments so they concentrate on what truly makes a difference not what every Tom, Dick and Harry thinks is funky. 

What I can't understand is why you are with Canon at all if they have such an apalling history.



> That $300- in a loaner camera & fedex cost them probably 100K over the next 5-10 years.


That's some assertion. Are you saying you would spend 10-20k a year with canon? 
Good luck with your (not too far in the) future Nikon/Panasonic/Sony. Let us know how it works out.


----------

